# تحسين التربه soil imporvement ما هي افضل الوسائل؟



## علاءالدين محمد (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا.....
اود ان اليوم موضوع يتعلق بتحسين التربه.....soil improvement
ما هي الوسائل الناجحه لتحسين التربه , و هنا نبدأ بالاسئله التاليه
! - ما هي اهم فحوصات التربه و دلالاتها انشائيا
2- ما هو افحص الذي يتعلق ب stablity of excavationو ما اذا كنا نحتاج shoring او لا
3- ما هو فحص ال settlement للتربه 
4-كيف يتم تحسين التربه و ذلك بزيادة ال bearing capacity of soil الوسائل المستخدمه عمليا 
و ما هي وسائل تقليل ال settlement بالتربه للحد الادنى , و ما هو ال settlement المسموح به عمليا للتربه.....
اعتقد هذا موضوع غني و مفيد الاجابه عن جميع هذه الاسئله سيكون مرجع مهم في هذا الموضوع.....

الشكر مقدما لكل من يشارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (23 يناير 2010)

salaaam ya engineers....
why no one interested.....this is a nice subject.....


----------



## المعجبة بوالديها (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم :
بالنسبة لأهم فحوصات التربة على حد علمي هي :
معرفة التدرج الحبيبي للتربة:حيث أنها إذا كانت سيئة التدرج يضاف لها ما يسمى بال crush stone أو نسبة مقدرة من الأسمنت تتراوح بين 1-5% (لأسمنت يزيد من ثبات التربة)-إذا كانت نسبة الطين عالية نقوم بإضافة رمل أوجير وهذه الإضافة تكون لكل الإختبارات بعد ذلك حيث أن التدرج الحبيبي هو الأساس. 
الدمك القياسي :وذلك لمعرفة المحتوى المائي الأمثل الذي تتحمله هذه التربةوكذلك الكثافة الجافة القصوى 
حدود أتربيرج :L.L - PL -PI وتجرى التجربة لمعرفة نسبة الطين والطمي في التربة.
تجربة الC.B.Rوهي التجربة التي تكسر فيها العينة وعادة ماتكون بطريقة آشتوو :وفيه نقوم بدمك ثلاثة قوالب جميعها خمسة طبقات الأول كل طبقة تضرب 10 ضربات،الثاني30 ضربة ،أما الثالث65ضربة توضع القوالب في الماء لمدة ثلاثة أيام ثم تكسر بعد ذلك وتسمى Soaked C.B.R
أرجو الإستفادة .صححوني إن أخطأت.


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (23 يناير 2010)

الباش المهندسه المعجبه بوالديها ....شكرا لتواصلك و اهتمامك و معلوماتك مفيده جدا
......
ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين ...الاخ رزق ...و الاخوه المهندسين ....تزويدنا بمعلومات قيمه و مهمه في هذا المجال

الشكر للجميع


----------



## محمودشمس (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (24 يناير 2010)

thank u all.....
we need more


----------



## محمد 977 (24 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

مشكوووووووووووووور 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## مصطفى عمود (25 يناير 2010)

يا أخي العزيز الإجابة على سؤالك طويلة وإذا كنت طالبا فاقرأ في المراجع والكتب المتعلقة بميكانيكا التربة والأساسات فهي أضمن


----------



## essam-elkady (25 يناير 2010)

thanks for # 3


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (25 يناير 2010)

فعلا هو موضوع كبير بس اللي عنده معلومه يقولها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يناير 2010)

*طرق تحسين التربة*



علاءالدين محمد قال:


> الباش المهندسه المعجبه بوالديها ....شكرا لتواصلك و اهتمامك و معلوماتك مفيده جدا





علاءالدين محمد قال:


> ......
> ارجو من الاخوه المهندسين ...الاخ رزق ...و الاخوه المهندسين ....تزويدنا بمعلومات قيمه و مهمه في هذا المجال
> الشكر للجميع​



السلام عليكم
اشكر لك ثقتك بالمنتدى وعلى كلماتطك الطيبة.
بخصوص طرق تحسين تحسين التربة هناك عددة طرق وسبدأ بشرحها بالتفصيل باذن الله تبعا.
الهدف الرئيسي من في تقنية تحسين التربة هي تقليل ميوعة اي سيولة liquefaction​The main goal of most soil improvement techniques used for reducing liquefaction hazards is to avoid large increases in pore water pressure during earthquake shaking. This can be achieved by densification of the soil and/or improvement of its drainage capacity.​وللحصول على تحسين للتربة هناك عدة طرق​Vibroflotation
Vibroflotation involves the use of a vibrating probe that can penetrate granular soil to depths of over 100 feet. The vibrations of the probe cause the grain structure to collapse thereby densifying the soil surrounding the probe. To treat an area of potentially liquefiable soil, the vibroflot is raised and lowered in a grid pattern. Vibro Replacement (right,) is a combination of vibroflotation with a gravel backfill resulting in stone columns, which not only increases the amount of densificton, but provides a degree of reinforcement and a potentially effective means of drainage.










Working procedure for vibroflotation




Working procedure for vibrocompaction








VCC vibrated concrete columns
Dynamic Compaction
Densifiction by dynamic compaction is performed by dropping a heavy weight of steel or concrete in a grid pattern from heights of 30 to 100 ft. It provides an economical way of improving soil for mitigation of liquefaction hazards. Local liquefaction can be initiated beneath the drop point making it easier for the sand grains to densify. When the excess porewater pressure from the dynamic loading dissipates, additional densification occurs. As illustrated in the photograph, however, the process is somewhat invasive; the surface of the soil may require shallow compaction with possible addition of granular fill following dynamic compaction.


 



وقد استخدمت هذه التقنية عند انشاء جزيرة النخيل وجزر العالم في الامارات​Stone Columns 
As described above, stone columns are columns of gravel constructed in the ground. Stone columns can be constructed by the vibroflotation method. They can also be installed in other ways, for example, with help of a steel casing and a drop hammer as in the Franki Method. In this approach the steel casing is driven in to the soil and gravel is filled in from the top and tamped with a drop hammer as the steel casing is successively withdrawn. 


 


 
caly or silty clayوهذه الطريقة تستخدم في حالة التربة الغضارية المشبعة بالماء 
ولذلك تستخدم هذه الطرق للاحمال القليلة وفي حالة انشاء الطرق في مناطق السبخات​Compaction Piles 
Installing compaction piles is a very effective way of improving soil. Compaction piles are usually made of prestressed concrete or timber. Installation of compaction piles both densifies and reinforces the soil. The piles are generally installed in a grid pattern and are generally driven to depth of up to 60 ft. 










 
Compaction Grouting 
Compaction grouting is a technique whereby a slow-flowing water/sand/cement mix is injected under pressure into a granular soil. The grout forms a bulb that displaces and hence densifies, the surrounding soil .Compaction grouting is a good option if the foundation of an existing building requires improvement, since it is possible to inject the grout from the side or at an inclined angle to reach beneath the building. 









 
Drainage techniques 
Liquefaction hazards can be reduced by increasing the drainage ability of the soil. If the porewater within the soil can drain freely, the build-up of excess pore water pressure will be reduced. Drainage techniques include installation of drains of gravel, sand or synthetic materials. Synthetic wick drains can be installed at various angles, in contrast to gravel or sand drains that are usually installed vertically. Drainage techniques are often used in combination with other types of soil improvement techniques for more effective liquefaction hazard reduction. 
Verification of Improvement
A number of methods can be used to verify the effectiveness of soil improvement. In-situ techniques are popular because of the limitations of many laboratory techniques. Usually, in-situ test are performed to evaluate the liquefaction potential of a soil deposit before the improvement was attempted. With the knowledge of the existing ground characteristics, one can then specify a necessary level of improvement in terms of insitu test parameters. Performing in-situ tests after improvement has been completed allows one to decide if the degree of improvement was satisfactory. In some cases, the extent of the improvement is not reflected in in-situ test results until some time after the improvement has been completed 




​
*Soil mixing *
*(for ground improvement) *



Dry Soil Mixing is a highly effective ground treatment system used to improve the load performance characteristics of soft clays, peats and other weak soils . The process employs the effects of both hydration and the bonding of soil particles to increase the shear strength and reduce the compressibility of the soil mass. 







 
*Thick slurry cut-off wall *



Keller Slurry Walls are formed by using a specially formulated mix of cementitious and bentonite based materials together with proprietory additives to provide a plastic structure that offers extremely low permeability with a degree of flexibility. 
Demanding current specifications have been proven in practice by the Keller mix design. These generally require permeability in the range of 10-8 to 10-9m/s, strains in excess of 5% without failure, and strengths typically of 100-300kN/m2. 
The wall can form a barrier to the passage of leachates and ground water flows, to prevent the contamination of adjacent ground and water courses. 



​
​


----------



## eng.amani (25 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية مهندس رزق
مجهود طيب بكل موضوع
افضل مافي شروحاتك جانب " الصور "


----------



## مهندس السواهيك (25 يناير 2010)

جزى الله اخونا صاحب الموضوع على هذا الطرح المهم ... وشكراً للأستاذ رزق على تفاعله مع الموضوع ...
واحب أن أشارك الاخوة في هذا الموضوع....وأعطيكم هذا الرابط الذي يتعرض لفحوصات التربة .... فعلاً يجب ان نعرف مدى جاهزية التربة لتحمل البناء ومعرفة ذلك تتم بالفحوصات.
اليكم الرابط.

http://rooosana.ps/Down.php?d=aoyG


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يناير 2010)

eng.amani قال:


> يعطيك العافية مهندس رزق
> مجهود طيب بكل موضوع
> افضل مافي شروحاتك جانب " الصور "


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك كلماتك اما بخصوص الشرح مع الصور او المخططات فهي افضل وسيلة لايصال الفكرة والمعلومه والاقناع وحسب علمي فان الصورة اكثر ثباتا في الذاكرة من النص المكتوب.
وبخصوص المشاركات احاول ان تكون شاملة واعتبرها كمشروع سيقدم للجامعه.


----------



## علاءالدين محمد (25 يناير 2010)

باش مهندس رزق....
شكرا على مشاركتك الرائعه و معلوماتك القيمه .....عن جد معلومات اكثر من قيمه .....
مشكور كثير و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.amani (26 يناير 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك كلماتك اما بخصوص الشرح مع الصور او المخططات فهي افضل وسيلة لايصال الفكرة والمعلومه والاقناع وحسب علمي فان الصورة اكثر ثباتا في الذاكرة من النص المكتوب.
> وبخصوص المشاركات احاول ان تكون شاملة واعتبرها كمشروع سيقدم للجامعه.







هدا واجبنا 
وياريت ماتبخل علينا باي جديد 
مع الصور طبعا

ولو تستطيع امدادنا بامتحانات الوظيفة التي يتقدم لها المهندس المدني لانا مقبلون على مثيلاتها​


----------



## MALNIZ (20 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة وشكراً


----------



## essam-elkady (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## الطويل زايد (20 أبريل 2010)

أنا مع رأي المهندسة و أوكد بأن إضافة الجير تعطي تحسين عالي على صعيد دليل اللدونة p.i حيث تقل نسبة الإنتفاخ و تزيد cbr و كنت قد عملت بحثاً عن إضافة الجير و كانت أفضل نسبة هي 3 % وهي نسبة وزنية


----------



## محمد 977 (20 أبريل 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

*مشكوووووووووووووور *
*تسلم الأيادي *
*الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*
لكن نريد تفصيل أكثر من حيث الوسائل و التقنيات و آليات العمل و المراجع لمختلف أنواع الترب و بمختلف الحالات 
و خاصةً بما يخص التأسيس عليها لمختلف أنواع المنشآت​


----------



## خالد قدورة (20 أبريل 2010)

رائع يا اخ رزق


----------



## em farah (17 أغسطس 2011)

على حسب اعتقادي بان الهدف الرئيسي لمعظم تقنيات تحسين التربة المستخدمة تجنب زيادات كبيرة في ضغط المياه المسام أثناء الهز الزلزال. ويمكن تحقيق ذلك من خلال تكثيف و / أو تحسين التربة (القدرة على الصرف)
يوجد عدة انواع لتحسن التربة:
- vibroflotation
- ston coluoms
- dynamic compaction
- compaction piles
- compaction grouting

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتكم جميعا


----------



## nabilco (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## nabilco (19 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع و على الردود القيمة
وخاصة الأخ رزق حجاوي


----------



## tamimi078 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا للجميع هذه المعلومات


----------



## ايمن حسين (15 مارس 2014)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (15 مارس 2014)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه مشاركه مفيده من المهندس المحترم/محمد سنبله قد تفيدك إن شاء الله*

[url]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=359681[/URL]
​


----------



## hemaejr (28 نوفمبر 2014)

المهندسه المعجبه بوالديها 
شكرا على مشراكتك لنا بالمعلومات القيمه و هى فعلا من اساسيات فحصوات التربه


----------



## muhammadrasul1970 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

طرائق تحسين خواص التربة الضعيفةTechnique Animations - Ground Improvement
...................................................................
1_ Dry Soil Mixing
2_ Dynamic Compaction
3_ Injection Systems for Expansive Soils
4_ Rapid Impact Compaction
5_ Rigid Inclusion
6_ Vibro Compaction
7_ Vibro Concrete Columns
8_ Vibro Piers™
9_ Vibro Replacement - Bottom Feed
10_ Vibro Replacemnt - Top Feed
11_ Wet Soil Mixing​


----------



## مهندسه m (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور بس انا ردت شرح عربي


----------

